# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Los ríos de la Cerdanya francesa

## perdiguera

La Cerdanya francesa.

La Cerdanya es una comarca natural que pertenece a dos países, Francia y España, dividida desde la paz de los Pirineos, conserva rasgos y cultura comunes y es un lugar donde vivir debe ser precioso fuera de las épocas de esquí ya que entonces se vuelve insufrible, sobre todo a los que no nos gusta esquiar.

Como hace años ha vuelto a pasar el fin de año en un pueblo de esta comarca y esta vez he podido hacer algo que se puede mostrar en el foro, aunque no todo lo que hubiese querido.

Aquí, en el trozo francés, nacen tres importantes ríos, el Tet, el Aude y el Segre. El primero tras pasar por Font Romeu, Prades y Perpignan desemboca en el Mediterráneo en Canet-en-Roussillon. El segundo, tras nacer en el Capcir y pasar por Carcasona desemboca en el Mediterráneo en Vendres. Por último el tercero, el más conocido por nosotros, es un afluente del Ebro, el mayor, que nace en el Piugmal y tras pasar por Saillagousse, Llivia, La Seo de Urgell y Lleida alcanza al Ebro en la cola de Ribarroja junto a la presa de Mequinenza.

Me propuse ver el nacimiento de los tres, seguir su curso unos kilómetros, ver su paso por alguna de las ciudades por donde pasan o acercarme a alguno de los embalses de cabecera que tienen. Algo de todo ello he podido hacer pero no todo de todos, unas veces por imposibilidad de acercamiento otras por prohibiciones de acceso y otras por falta de tiempo. Pero aún y así he podido hacer un pequeño reportaje que es lo que viene a continuación:

El río Tet 

No pudimos llegar a la presa del lago de las Bouilloses, donde se recogen las aguas del circo superior, debido a que es una estación de esquí y estaba convenientemente cerrada la vía de acceso. Supongo que en primavera o verano será otra cosa. Lo poco que pude tomar está aquí en las imágenes que siguen.





















Continua...

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

El río Aude 

Aquí sí que pudimos llegar hasta el embalse de cabecera, llamado de Matemale, cuya capacidad teórica es de 20 Hm3 según pude leer en uno de los carteles no fotografiados, aunque a mí me parecen muchos. Se trata de un embalse destinado a abastecimiento y producción eléctrica. 

La cartelería







La torre de toma




El lago y la presa




Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue


La presa tiene como un kilómetro de longitud en coronación y es de materiales sueltos revestida de hormigón aguas arriba y con un tapiz vegetal aguas abajo, según se puede ver y se indica en uno de los carteles que hay en el mensaje anterior.



















Realmente estaba muy vacía.




Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue







Unas panorámicas del embalse y de la estación de esquí de Els Angles








Montlouis fortaleza de Vauban.




Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

El Segre a la salida del cañón llamado Gorges du Segre.

Aquí no hay embalse cabecera pero no pude llegar al nacimiento ya que los Srs concesionarios de la vía ferrata, datos tomados para jlois, sólo dejan entrar a caminantes y desde la prohibición de vehículos hasta el lugar de confluencia de los torrentes que forman el río hay unos 6 km. y no tenía las dos horas largas que se necesitan para ir y volver caminando en plan fotógrafo. De todas formas me introduje un poco en el cañón y quedé para otra ocasión en primavera, ya que debe ser precioso.





















Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

El frío era notorio













Todo granito, más o menos meteorizado pero granito.










Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

Las últimas de las Gorgues 

Los carteles de la vía ferrata







Los baños de aguas termales, hasta donde el coche llega.





Cerca de Llo





Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue
Estas son de Saillagousse



















Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

Llegamos a Llívia, enclave español en Francia que en la ya citada paz de los Pirineos quedó en manos españolas debido a que era villa y no pueblo, villa que tiene una farmacia si no la más sí una de las más antiguas de Europa, porque acabo de leer que hay un pueblo en Andalucía que también parece tenerla. Aquí hice las últimas fotos al Segre, dentro de esta parte de la Cerdanya.
Entramos por el puente sobre el Segre. 








Las aguas son limpias, muy limpias pero.





 a veces llegan aguas muy sucias.



Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Enseguida llegan las alamedas y el cauce se agranda y se lentifica el curso del agua












Esto es todo lo que dio de sí el viaje a los ríos de la Cerdanya francesa.

Espero que os agrade tanto como a mí.
Un saludo a todos y feliz año 2013

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje de una zona preciosa.

Muchas gracias por traernos estas maravillas de la naturaleza.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Excelente reportaje tocayo, en que sitio más bonito has pasado el fin de año, me alegro y te envidió como sabes sanamente, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

